# Riders' pictures



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

1/3 of the riders have their dogs or favorite drinks on their avatars. Some others have group portraits. 

Do they know the purpose of that picture?

It doesn't make sense unless lyft cannibalized those pictures from riders' facebooks, which is another can of worms


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I completely agree. I don't understand why they let them do that. It makes it that much harder to locate people. 

While we are on the subject of pics, are we allowed to change our driver pic? I can't see anything that allows you to do that.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

LyftrBmorivy said:


> I completely agree. I don't understand why they let them do that. It makes it that much harder to locate people.
> 
> While we are on the subject of pics, are we allowed to change our driver pic? I can't see anything that allows you to do that.


They need to put ivy background on it, so you can't change it yourself


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Most that have pictures are their Facebook profile pic. This goes back to when it was required to signup thru Facebook to even get an account with Lyft. Most people that signup with just their phone number now have no pic at all. I used to use the pic a lot when I first started, but now I hardly even pay attention to it.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> 1/3 of the riders have their dogs or favorite drinks on their avatars. Some others have group portraits.
> 
> Do they know the purpose of that picture?
> 
> It doesn't make sense unless lyft cannibalized those pictures from riders' facebooks, which is another can of worms


Where do you see riders pictures? They don't show up on the iPhone app for me anywhere.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Where do you see riders pictures? They don't show up on the iPhone app for me anywhere.


Not sure if you are looking at the Uber or Lyft app. On lyft, if a user linked their Facebook profile, it used their pic at the time of sign up, kind of like an avatar. Uber doesn't use pictures.


----------



## yubenbeing (Dec 22, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> They need to put ivy background on it, so you can't change it yourself


I gave up trying to get my driver pic changed. Emailed and uploaded compliant pic several times with no response.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

I don't pay attention to the photo at all anymore.

One gal had a photo of a hot Asian girl, but when I picked her up she was a below average looking white girl. I was a bit disapointed.


----------

